# Wings west bodykit?



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

Does anyone have any pictures of the the wings west body kit? if so, could you please post them or send them to me at [email protected]


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

MinorThreat said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the the wings west body kit? if so, could you please post them or send them to me at [email protected]


For all the body kits that are good looking i'd say go to www.**************.com


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah i wish i could see pics of the wings west body kit too...i have always wondered what it looks like


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

It's not a record, but you certainly did resurrect an _olllld_ thread!

Moved to cosmetic mods.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dayum


----------

